# Just what I needed



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I haven't been sleeping too well the last couple of nights and the people at work are really getting to me lately. I've had a horrible day and when lunch time came, I had to escape.

I hit the lunch creek and nailed a 17 inch brown with a serious attitude. It went crazy on my pointer and fought hard in the water and even harder in the air. Tail walking one moment and pulling me down the next, it was no pushover. For being 6 feet away, it took me about 20 seconds to land it with the rest of my broken ultra light rod.

Turns out, that newly-shortened rod was just the ticket for an overgrown area like this and it allowed me a lot more mobility than a normal length would on this small, narrow creek.

Needless to say, catching and fighting this champ was EXACTLY what I needed and my cloudy day has now been blessed with a silver lining.

So here's the healthy specimen. I need to get back to work before someone tries to ruin my newfound happiness.

[attachment=0:10gptdqf]brownie.jpg[/attachment:10gptdqf]

Happy Fishing, Humans. *OOO*


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome, that fish looks like it has a major frown on its face, looks depressed  . Glad you were able to put the hurt on him! Glad your feeling better!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nicely done LOAH!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish i had a job where i could fish during lunch.... get down to the everything else thread and tell us what you do..


Nice fish....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bigboat69 (May 8, 2008)

Nice pic


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hahaha! I went back after work for just a minute and check this out:

[attachment=0:282gfa6r]IMGP2012.jpg[/attachment:282gfa6r]


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking brown LOAH! Thats aweosme you caught a koi too lol :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That was the best story I have heard in a long time. No joke. That would have been perfect for the kind of day I was having. Seriously, if anyone calls me "young man" ever again, I will flip my lid. At least in the context that it was used this morning. 

God bless you and your victory Loah. I am living vicariously through your post.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice fish Loah! Sounds like you got a nice honey hole close by your work! That would make me want to go to work everyday! 

I've never even heard of that second fish you caught! Where do they come from?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I've never even heard of that second fish you caught! Where do they come from?


your house after you flush them down the toilet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> your house after you flush them down the toilet.


 :lol:

Koi originate from the Orient, but they're a very popular pond fish. They're actually a type of carp. They're around all sorts of different waters, but I don't see them very often. There are quite a few in Utah Lake and the surrounding waters.

Not a good fighter though. Really slow moving, if they move at all. I plucked it right out without a twitch at all.

I know of a couple of places where I've seen some, but I've never caught one until today.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey LOAH, glad that feisty Brown was able to brighten up your day. Nice job!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I've never even heard of that second fish you caught! Where do they come from?
> 
> 
> your house after you flush them down the toilet.


You mean to tell me he caught Goldie!? I figured she was a goner! :shock:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I know of a couple of places where I've seen some, but I've never caught one until today.


Have you seen the fish in the ponds at Thanksgiving point? Same species??


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No, I've only gone there a couple of times. Neat museum, but I'm otherwise uninterested.

If you want to see some, go to the 500 East exit in AF from I-15. There's a pond between the freeway and the northbound on-ramp. 

I know, I'm lame, but I checked it out and it's full of fish. If you sneak up slowly (now would be a good time before the reeds get too thick), you'll probably see some 5-10 lb koi loafing around. There are other species in there too, but I'm not sure what, exactly.

I threw a minnow trap in there once and came up with a ton of tiny gills or sunfish...not sure which. Not what I was looking for, so back they went. I fished it a long time ago, but I didn't know what I was doing back then. I'm lame enough that I'll probably try it again, just for fun.  

Just don't park on the on-ramp.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya guy, I really enjoy your posts. Keep it up. I assume you're going to fillet the Koi. Try it, might be good. It's in the carp family and we all know they are good eating, Ok, I'm the only one who eats em, but they are good.
Leaky


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, Leaky and IDIWAB.

No, I let it go to get even chubbier. I'd do it if it meant the difference between eating or not eating, but until then, I'll just use my imagination. :wink:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

The brown was probably having just as bad day as you and wanted to take his anger out on that pointer! And what a suprise with that koi trashy thing. I have not fished that stream since they put a fence up around it. Were you closer to the lake by the fence or further upstream?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Not where you're thinking. All the browns I've pulled in where you're talking about were dirty looking with muted colors weren't very big. That's usually where I pick up the whites and the odd walleye.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Geez LOAH pointer really are the super lures, they'll catch anything.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw the koi hiding under a bank that I was right by, and it had the current, so I just kept swimming it through the area until either it took it or I snagged it in the mouth. Either way, a first for me and I'll take it. I had to laugh when I pulled it up though.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

A Koi what the.....


----------

